# Does FreeBSD work with HP ML 350 G6 Hardware



## hiatek (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello again,
Has anyone had any experience installing FreeBSD on HP ML 350 G6 hardware?
I am attempting to reduce costs for a customer by recommending freebsd instead of going for exchange and windows server 2008 r2 and symantec backup software.

They are happy with the functionality I have specified using freebsd and related software, I'm going to look like a right toss though if I spec them hardware that will not work with freebsd.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## hiatek (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## adamk (Aug 17, 2010)

You asked if anyone had any experience installing FreeBSD on specific hardware.  I think it's safe to assume that if no one answered 'yes' in the past 15 days, then no one who has visited this forum and read your thread has such experience 

Adam


----------



## shitson (Aug 17, 2010)

I have installed it with a HP DL360 G5 - All was working okay


----------



## shitson (Aug 17, 2010)

shitson said:
			
		

> I have installed it with a HP DL360 G5 - All was working okay



Also check out the BSD Hardware Compatibility List and look for the parts of the HP server that matches with the hardware you want to use.


----------



## hiatek (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Shitson,
You've probably averted a handful of questions that would have followed too ;-)


Regards,
Michael


----------

